# عاجل: خبراتكم.. في المقابلات الشخصية (هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات)



## khalidino (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيفكم يااخواني المهندسين؟

اخوكم في الله خريج هندسة كهربائية (قسم اتصالات والكترونيات)

وللآن ماجربت اي مقابلة شخصية..

وحالي حال اي خريج سعودي .. مااااعندي سالفة بالمقابلات ولا اللي يصير فيها:18:

والحق يقال اني استفدت من هذا المنتدى من ناحية المعلومات العامة والاستعداد النفسي للمقابلات

لكن أتمنى لو حد يفيدني عن نوعية الاسئلة العلمية اللي تطرح..

كيف طريقتها؟ ومدى صعوبتها .. واذا عندكم امثلة للأسئلة اللي ممكن تطرح يكون افضل

وتأكدوا ان اي معلومة ممكن تفيدني لأن زي ماقلت بالأول ماااعندي سالفة بالمقابلات :82:

تحياتي لكم:56:


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا لسه طالب يعني لسه معرفش عن المقابلات ذات الجانب العملي أنما سمعت بعض الأشياء حول المقابلات عامة أهمها :

1- قرار الممتحن بقبولك من عدمه بيكون في أول 5 ثواني " طبعاً جانب نفسي هو الحاكم ".
2- يوجد بعض الأسئلة لأمتحان مدي تحملك للضغط العصبي بأن يقوم بسؤالك سؤال مستفسز ومضايق ويري مدي أنفعالك.
3- يوجد أختبار للثقة في النفس والذكاء مثلاً دخلت وقفلت الباب وهو قلك أقفل الباب لو اتلفت للخلف أعتبر الوظيفة طارت وكذلك لو سألك ما لون الحائط خلفك لو نظرت للخلف برضه أعتبر الوظيفة طارت المفروض نفس لون الحائط اللي واره وكذك ممكن يقولك أرسملي الذكاء .
4- يجب عليك الذهاب علي أحسن هيئة عندنا في مصر لازم بدلة واللي بيحلق ذقنه يكون حالقها واللي مطلق اللحية يضبطها .
5- يجب عليك الثقة بالنفس والجلوس فارد نفسك في الكرسي ومرجع ظهرك للوراء وممكن حاطط رجل علي رجل كمان .
6- حط في دماغك أن مش دي أخر وظيفة في الدنيا وأنك لو منجحتش في المقابلة دي أكيد في شركات تانية هتقبلك كده هتعمل أحسن مقابلة في حياتك .

تحياتي


----------



## eng1_romy (23 مارس 2009)

كمان ممكن اضيف انك لازم تكون ملم بتفاصيل عمل الشركة اللى انت ها تعمل فيها مقابلة


----------

